# Kette springt über Kettenblatt - 1-fach



## BauFlo (19. April 2019)

Hallo,

mein Sohn fährt ein Scott Voltage 20" mit einem 1x7 Antrieb. Das Kettenblatt hat keinen Kettenschutzring, sodass z.B. beim zu eifrigen Hochschalten schnell mal die Kette vorne runterfällt. Ich habe schon große 40mm Beilagscheiben an beiden Seiten des Kettenblatts angebracht, nur leider reicht das immer noch nicht. Im Handel finde ich auch nichts fertiges. Lochkreis ist 5x100- Durchmesser Kettenblatt 150mm

Wäre eine Kettenführung eine Option oder Plexiglasringe Marke Eigenbau???

Danke


----------



## joglo (19. April 2019)

Hi, mach doch mal ein paar Bilder, meist gibts ja einen klaren Grund für das Runterfallen der Kette wie unpassende Kettenlinie, zu lange Kette, Schaltwerk ohne ausreichende Spannung usw.

Bzgl. Selberbau Chain guard kann ich bestätigen, dass die recht einfach mit Plexiglasscheiben z.B. günstig bei Ebay in verschiedenen Farben und Durchmessern erhältlich machbar ist.
Hier hab ich mal ein Bild von einen von mir selbstgebauten https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zei...-kleinen-galerie.558817/page-78#post-15127251

Bei Kubikes gibts auch die Plastikringe einzeln https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...eile/KUbikes-Kettenschutzring-14-16-Zoll.html
Vlt. passt ja so einer auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BauFlo (19. April 2019)

Hey, danke für die fixie Antwort,

Ich schätze auch, dass der Hinterbau auf der Kettenseite mal einen Schlag abbekommen hat und somit die ganze Kettenlinie nicht mehr ganz stimmt. Das wieder zu Richten ist mir eigentlich zu viel Action. 

Dein Eigenbau bashguard sieht natürlich echt edel aus und ich denke, dass es in diese Richtung hinauslaufen wird!

Merci dir!


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (19. April 2019)

Oder gleich andere Kurbel (die abgebildete scheint eh für ein 20“ und die damit verbundene Zielgruppe zu lang zu sein), und ein Narrow wide Kettenblatt montieren, das sollte schon ausreichen.


----------



## Roelof (19. April 2019)

+1 für nw


----------



## Tidi (19. April 2019)

Nuja NW ist immer die Top Lösung, nur jetzt deswegen x00,-€ investieren ist mehr als unverhältnismäßig.
In meiner Teilekiste lag aus den gefühlt 90ern noch sowas rum ... https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...aincat-kettenfuhrung-retro-classic-youngtimer ...  das obere Teil hat meine Große nun bei sich verbaut und es ist mega variabel in der Montage und tut sehr gut seinen Dienst.


----------



## kc85 (20. April 2019)

Ein NW-Kettenblatt kostet ja nun nicht gerade hunderte von Euro. Und die verbaute Kurbel ist, soweit man das sehen kann, für ein 20er eh ellenlang und absolut tauschwürdig.

Eine olle Vierkant-Kurbel aus den Kleinanzeigen mit 4x100er Lochkreis kann man hier im Forum günstig auf sinnvolle länge kürzen lassen, preiswertes NW-Kettenblatt drauf, fertig.

Leichter, deutlich ergonomischer und (bei Verkauf der Kurbel, wenn nicht mehr gebraucht) von den Kosten her absolut überschaubar.

kc85


----------



## Roelof (20. April 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist da auch ein günstiges Schaltwerk montiert. Vielleicht bringt auch etwas mehr Kettenspannung durch zb ein Sram X3 Schaltwerk etwas Hilfe?


----------



## Tidi (20. April 2019)

Alled richtig und ganz eurer Meinung, NW ist die TopLösung, von der ich auch ein großer Fan bin, seit sie mit meinem Jeffsy Einzug hielt. Die x00€ waren auch etwas überspitzt formuliert. 
Jedoch siehts Bike nun nicht nach nem HighEndTeil aus, wie hier oftmals sehr beeindruckend gezeigt wird. Da ich - passend dazu - n Fan von LowBudgetLösungen bin, so lang sie gut funktionieren, wollte ich diese Möglichkeit halt auch aufzeigen, die sich bei mir bewährt hat.


----------



## joglo (20. April 2019)

Stimme zu, dass NW eine gute Lösung ist, für den TE würde das aber in dem Fall eine neue Kurbel mit 104bcd Lochkreis bedeuten.
Da gibts in den kurzen Längen wenig, also mind. 50€ für Kurbel und 15€ fürs KB.
Billiger wäre zumindest die einfache Kinderkurbel von Kubikes mit Plastikkettenschutzringe für 35€, da fällt auch nix.
Oder was selber bauen.
Ich würde übrigens auch ein hochwertiges Schaltwerk (aus der Restekiste) probieren, so richtig straff sieht die Kette auf dem Bild für mich nicht aus.


----------

